# Little tiny sleepy-head!



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Here's Kitty on the colourful beanbag and colourful
teddy!
























Isn't he so cute! :blackcatrcat


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I love the kitty blanket photo's.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Yes, he has had that little blanket since he was a little 8 week old kitten!
Thank-you, he is a little baby, sometime's he acts like a real one, taps you for cuddles!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...how precious!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

He is a very, very precious Siamese, with a big heart and feelings!
You're cats are gorgeous, with beautiful coats!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha nice.  Does he like going outside. Vinnie does and he's also a siamese..mix


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That is so cute!! Do you tuck him in, or does he get in the covers himself?


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

konstargirl:
Yes, he loves being outside, but we only take him out
on his leash and harness Then, he might run off and get hit by a car,
or get lost.

swimkris:
Well, it kind of depends. Sometimes he goes under the blanket,
then come's back up, or he meows like a baby to be
tucked in!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable :love2


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Thank-you, he is very adorable


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

I love watching cats and kittens sleep... it's just so peaceful sometimes!  Beautiful pics and am loving Kitty!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am sooo glad you're loving Kitty! Same, it really is peaceful and makes you want to
go to sleep, yourself!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your baby under the blankie is so cute!!!


----------

